# Slate



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

where do people find their slate? i has some that was left over from my moms path that she made but sadly that source has been depleated. and i can NOT justify going to the garden store and paying per pound for rocks. so where do you MTS nerds get them ?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I bought a lot of slate from the LFS, and a few from hardware stores or tile shops (broken tiles are cheap, since they can't sell them).

Check out this place too. All you can grab slate for $25.
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...vailable-Great-For-Projects-W0QQAdIdZ45353074


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

jesus thats alot of slate man. unfortunally i live in london about 2 hours from toronto. but that might even be worth the trip $25 for a life time supply of slate. haha i could even bring some to the auctions .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

try stone retailers for landscaping. I'm sure it's a hell of a lot cheaper than at the LFS. Possibly gardening centers?


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Hm, Betz Cut Stone on Kennedy Road, Scarberia just north of Finch?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

try grabbing some from home depot. They often have broken slate tiles there. Just ask for some samples and they might give you some for free.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

actually i ment i cant bring myself to paying for slate at a garden store, there is NOOOOOOOOOO way i woubl buy slate at a LFS. im not that friggen rich. ii got some rocks under the town bridge. i dont know if it was stealing or not eek... they are outside? in the ditch. im going to keep my eye open for slate though.. in sarnia the park retainer wall was made out of slate and iw as there this weekend and heartbroken to hear that all the big flaking slate boulders were replaced with massive concrete blocks. eww....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I would get those slates if I had a way of getting there. Garden center. I must keep that in mind.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

well i FINIAILLY found my rocks.. for free mind you . it isnt slate but its thinly sliced rocks so good for cave making . there is a park in sarnia "dow park" thats entire antierosion is made up of tocks that have over time become slices.. so hopefully sarnia doesnt fall death to the lake becuse i "borrowd" 50lbs of rock from the 50000000 tons that were there


----------

